# hi, new here have some questions....



## Sumodin85 (Oct 29, 2007)

hi im new to this so if i place this in the wrong forum tell me.....

ok i have a 30g tank and i want to start a planted aquarium....well.. i had started it already, so here's my question.

- can i use regular gravel and just add in flourish tablets in the gavel and get the same or close result as a tank with substrate in it?? or do i have to empty my tank and start all over again and replace my gravel with substrate?

and yes im getting an co2 system soon too..


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2007)

Welcome to FF! 

You can use regular gravel for a planted tank. Some plants are more picky about a nutrient rich substrate and IMO putting in fert tabs isn't the same. If you bother them too much, they can lead to algae blooms (release too much of the nutrients at one time). If you are just going for some easy to grow plants, gravel is just fine. I guess it just depends on what plants you are going to get.


----------



## Sumodin85 (Oct 29, 2007)

ok thx you for your feedback...

and the plants that i want to get are
java moss
"moss balls"
hornwart
frill
these are that plants i want so far.....


----------



## Kyoberr (Dec 6, 2006)

Welcome to Fishforums!


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Those plants should all do well in gravel. The one that may give you the most problem is the Myriophilum. It does better in good substrate and requires more light than the rest you listed.


----------

